# fax-server und anrufbeantworter?

## derelm

hallo,

ich suche ein programm (oder natürlich auch mehrere) die mir die funktionalität von avm's fritz-(fax,fon,vox) auf linux bereitstellt. das ganze sollte man auch über ein netzwerk bedienen können, also faxen übers netz und anrufbeantworter abhören, genauso wie anruflisten einsehen, etc.

wie mache ich das und gibt es dafür die entsprechenden ebuilds in portage?

vielen dank für die hilfe!

gruß

derelm

----------

## sieter

Hi,

zum faxen benutze ich hylafax,

Anrufbeantworter -> vbox ( im isdn4linux Packet,)

(Windowsclient unter [/url] www.vbox-client.de[url]  :Wink: 

Anruflisten kannt Du mit isdnrep checken,

da gibt´s auch ein Web-fontend...

cu...[/url]

----------

## derelm

uff,

ich habe kurz mal nachgesehen, aber das scheint mir alles ziemlich kompliziert zu sein, gerade mit avm karten und den auf suse 8.1 zugeschnittenen paketen...

ich denke ich bräuchte da etwas hilfe!  :Smile: 

ps: avm fritz classic

danke

derelm

----------

## sieter

Hi, hab das ganze bisher auf Suse 8.0 laufen,

auch mit fclassic.

bin aber grad am umstellen auf Gentoo,

da werd ich mal sehn ob das reibungslos klappt...   :Wink: 

So viel ich weiß sind die avm-Treiber aber nicht auf Suse beschränkt...

----------

